# Trail-Lite Bay Cruiser



## cmabear1 (Feb 24, 2002)

New to Board and need HELP!!! Dh and I have been camping with small pop-up for last 6 years and are wanting to graduate to a travel-trailer.  Saw the Bay Cruiser at a Camper Show and was very impressed.  Anyone out there with one and/or knowledge of product--good or bad???



Edited by - cmabear1 on Feb 25 2002  07:10:48 AM


----------

